
What are some tips and tricks of hiring offshore development? - mikeveilleux
Curious on what folks are finding to work or not work when hiring offshore software engineers?  I&#x27;m looking to start small, scale as business needs scale, but would like to make sure I&#x27;m getting experienced developers in cloud &#x2F; AWS at a reasonable price.
======
cygned
I assemble and manage international teams for our customers. My advice is to
(a) thoroughly vet whoever might be look like a good fit and (b) focus more on
value added than on price; the ratio value/price is more important in the long
run than price alone. In fact, I don’t know a single company succeeded in
trying to significantly reduce cost with offshoring. Value is more important.

------
verdverm
Communication and timezones can be difficult, I'm probably going to
discontinue at the end of the contract

